# How do you get a picture of your hedgie as your signature?



## ImaRagamuffinChild (Apr 23, 2011)

I see a lot of people have that and i want to do that too


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's the link to the thread from when I was trying to figure it out. Hope this is helpful...

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=9916#p85619


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I use photobucket to upload pictures. From there, you can edit the picture & resize it. For your signature, you will probably want it to be mini sized or small. Then save it. Then you can click on the "share button" & copy the code it gives you.

Back here on hhc, go up to the "User Control Panel" up at the top of the threads. Then "profile", then "edit signature". You can paste the [img] link there.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ImaRagamuffinChild (Apr 23, 2011)

YES!! I got it, Thank you both


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! Look at the little cutie!!


----------

